# Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Thread



## Düsi 800 (6. November 2007)

Kürzlich habe ich mich mal gefragt, was ich so habe aber nicht brauche. dabei bin ich auf den Gedanken gekommen, mal ein neues Thema hier erstellen um zu wissen was ihr denn so habt.

Ich fang mal an: Zum Beispiel habe ich eine Überwachungskamera, die ich nie brauche, daneben noch etwa sieben  Win 98 PCs. 

Nun seid ihr dran. Ich höre(sehe)


----------



## Piy (6. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Tread*

ich brauch alles  ich benutz nur nicht alles ^^


z.b. mein zweit-pc wo ein netzteil fehlt xD oder meine ps2, die seit 2 monaten rumliegt ^^
oder etliche mini-hdds  unter 20gb ^^

meine webcam benutz ich erst seit n paar tagen wieder, seit meine digicam weg ist xD vorher war die auch nutzlos


----------



## der8auer (6. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Tread*

habe eine riva TNT 2 die hier schon seit jaaaaahren vor sich hingammelt


----------



## chief_jone (6. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Tread*

hab hier nen kaputten basketball rumliegen^^


----------



## JimBeam (6. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Tread*

Hmmich beschränke das jetzt mal auf Hardware sonst könnte die Liste länger werden. 

Nen A64 3000+ brauch ich nicht mehr
eine GeForce 6200TC die man prima ohne Kühlkörper betreiben kann 
ein 200Watt NT aus einem OEM PC

Ich schaffs einfach nicht das Gerümpel weg zu werfen.


----------



## Nelson (6. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Tread*

öhm ne gf2gts 
nen p1
... (naja die liste würd no ne weile weiter gehn  )

ach ja ganz wichtig meine 5 oder 6 diskettenlaufwerke fals eins malwieder in flammen aufgeht und ich mein pc neu amchen muss


----------



## Malkav85 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Tread*

Zählen Großeltern auch dazu? 

Ansonsten hät ich hier noch einige 92mm Lüfter die ich seit nem halben Jahr in der Schublade liegen hab ^^ Alle von Xilence...und die sind wirklich recht leise...hatte so viele, weil ich meinen Chieftec Mesh verkauft hatte *ggg*


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (6. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Tread*

Ich hab dutzende von 80mm Luffis die kein mensch braucht........


----------



## der8auer (6. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Tread*

dann mach ich auch ma weiter 

- Geöffnete Festplatte mit 20MB... so groß wie 3 normale 3,5"
- etliche alte festplatten mit zwischen 100 und 800 MB
- jede menge Diskettenlaufwerke ( ka ob die noch funktionieren )
- einen kapputen aeorcool turbine fan
- ein gigabyte K7S5A MoBo mit nem 2000+ ( auch ka ob das funktioniert ) 
- 2x Originalkühler von ASUS EN7800GT
- kaputte Geforce 4800SE


----------



## Maggats (7. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Tread*

karton voll sockel a kühler

600 mb quantum fireball, funzt sogar noch

2 gb seagate, geöffnet

2 kartons mit diversen kabeln

netzwerkkarte

und noch vieles mehr


----------



## Haekksler (7. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Tread*



der8auer schrieb:


> - ein gigabyte K7S5A MoBo mit nem 2000+ ( auch ka ob das funktioniert )



lol, des k7s5a hab ich in meinem zukünftigen zweitrechner 

ich hab noch 
-ne netzwerkkarte,
-nen usb 2.0 controller
-ne geforce 4 mx
-ne 4 mb graka
-nen kaputten p4 2,4 ghz northwood 
-2x ein sockel 478 mobo
-nen kaputten 256mb ddr ram riegel
-ein angeschmortes 400w netzteil
 und ein kaputtes gamepad rumliegen ...


----------



## SkastYX (7. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Tread*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Zählen Großeltern auch dazu?



Warte du erstmal ab, wenn bei dir Familienmitglieder aus dem Leben scheiden, poste dann doch mal hier, wie sehr du diese vermisst, und bis dahin unterlass bitte Schertze dieser Art (ich hoffe das es einer war)

Ansonsten:
-USB Raketenwerfer (ok, bei Lans ganz lustig)
-3 Pentium 2/3 pcs
-2 Defekte Thinkpads
-3 usb Tatas und 2 mit ps/2
-achja.... 5 bis 10 Hdds zwichen 2 und 20GB, ide und scsi


----------



## Shady (7. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Tread*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Zählen Großeltern auch dazu?



Sry wenn ich mich da rein häng, aber sowas find ich absolut abartig, ganz ehrlich. Egal ob des jetzt'n Witz sein sollt oder was auch immer. Sei froh das du noch Großeltern hast!! Und sollte es tatsächlich irgendein kranker Scherz gewesen sein, dann ist es einfach nur geschmacklos.



@Topic: Kaputte Seagate ST3660A mit 545,5MB...


----------



## hansi152 (7. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Tread*

Eine OEM-TV-und-Radio-Karte die ich noch nie benutzt hab aber trotzdem(unnötigerweise) in meinem PCI-Slot steckt

Gehören Games eig. auch dazu?


----------



## bArrA (7. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Tread*

öhm noch n mobo mit un auswechselbarem amd prozzi ..mit dickem lüfter drüber
ne amd 4000+
nen mobo mit nem amd xp....warum nimmt der meine änderungen nicht an??


----------



## danone (7. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Tread*



Düsi 800 schrieb:


> Ich fang mal an: Zum Beispiel habe ich eine Überwachungskamera, die ich nie brauche, daneben noch etwa sieben  Win 98 PCs.



ist das eine kamera mit Infrarot für die nacht??? 

------

ich hab nix mehr. alles beim Umzug entsorgt


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Tread*



hansi152 schrieb:


> Eine OEM-TV-und-Radio-Karte die ich noch nie benutzt hab aber trotzdem(unnötigerweise) in meinem PCI-Slot steckt



So siehts aus. Eine Terratec Value (oder so ähnlich) verstaubt in meinem jetzigen Rechner ohne irgendeine Funktion. Außerdem sind drei schon sehr groß geratene Schubladen unnötigerweise prall mit Kabeln und Adaptern gefüllt (auch doppelt und dreifach), die man mehr oder weniger schon wegwerfen könnte, weil die dazugehörige Hardware ausgestorben ist.


----------



## Düsi 800 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Tread*



> ist das eine kamera mit Infrarot für die nacht???



Klar! warum meinst du???


----------



## HtPC (8. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Tread*

Fenster Werbung auf Tastaturen, links der ALT, rechts der ALT GR Tasten:p


----------



## rob21 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Tread*

Eine Freundin. Sorry der war bös  ^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (8. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Tread*



rob21 schrieb:


> Eine Freundin. Sorry der war bös  ^^



Oh jaa...

Aktuell passt es sehr gut: Ich habe einen dreier Golf Kombi (Diesel). Habe ihn, da der Dieselpreis aber mittlerweile stetig einen Cent pro Tag steigt, sinkt der Nutzen immer mehr. Was soll man machen. Irgendwie scheinen die Tankstellen dadurch aber auch nicht leerer - warum auch...


----------



## HtPC (8. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Tread*

Zwei Brieftaschen


Bei mir wird die Tankrechnung nicht größer.
Nur die Intervalle des Tankens schneller
Komisch, da kann sich keiner so richtig mit anfreunden,
nur bei den MHz Zahlen der CPU ist jeder geil drauf


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Tread*



HtPC schrieb:


> Bei mir wird die Tankrechnung nicht größer.
> Nur die Intervalle des Tankens schneller
> Komisch, da kann sich keiner so richtig mit anfreunden,
> nur bei den MHz Zahlen der CPU ist jeder geil drauf



Jo, lieber ab und zu 7,50 tanken, anstatt auf einen Schlag 48  Diese Zeiten sind vorbei. Damals hat sich das bei meinem ersten Auto (Mazda 121) schon bemerkbar gemacht, ob jetzt 10 oder 20 im Tank waren. Heutzutage nutze ich das Auto auch beruflich und wird somit mit einer Füllung gesättigt.

Wenn bei der Hardware die Zahlen nach oben ballern, schaut man da nicht mehr sooo sehr auf den Preis 

-> Ich habe einen Stifthalter aus gehärtetem Harz, in dem ein Skorpion eingegossen wurde; kein Kunststofftierchen, sondern ein richtiger. Sieht nicht gerade totschick aber faszinierend aus.


----------



## warwick (10. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Tread*

Ich hab nen Account in diesem Forum.

Und an den Thread-Ersteller: Ich hab hier noch ein *h, *dass ich nicht mehr brauche. Kannst Du haben und im Titel benutzen...


----------



## Hitman (10. November 2007)

Ein Auto mit 225 PS.


----------



## hansi152 (10. November 2007)

Hitman schrieb:


> Ein Auto mit 225 PS.


Ein 2-türiger Ford Focus mit 225PS.

Biste damit schon mal >250 gefahren?


----------



## Hitman (10. November 2007)

hansi152 schrieb:


> Ein 2-türiger Ford Focus mit 225PS.
> 
> Biste damit schon mal >250 gefahren?




Naja schneller als 250 geht der sowieso nicht (schon getestet).
Hat einen 5 Zylinder Turbo Motor, das Modell nennt sich "ST" hat auch noch ein paar Features die ein normaler Focus nicht hat.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. November 2007)

Hitman schrieb:


> Ein Auto mit 225 PS.


Nur 225PS?
<- hat 'nen 3l R6 Turbo mit etwas mehr...

Und Antrieb da wo er hingehört!!


----------



## Hitman (10. November 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nur 225PS?
> <- hat 'nen 3l R6 Turbo mit etwas mehr...
> 
> Und Antrieb da wo er hingehört!!



Klar gibts Fahrzeuge mit weit mehr Leistung etc.
Aber aufgrund des Thread Themas besteht die Frage wozu benötigt man überhaupt Autos mit mehr als 200 PS ?
Um von A nach B zu kommen tuts auch eine Kiste mit 50 - 60 PS.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. November 2007)

Hitman schrieb:


> Klar gibts Fahrzeuge mit weit mehr Leistung etc.
> Aber aufgrund des Thread Themas besteht die Frage wozu benötigt man überhaupt Autos mit mehr als 200 PS ?
> Um von A nach B zu kommen tuts auch eine Kiste mit 50 - 60 PS.


Weil 50-60PS eben NICHT mehr reichen, um von A nach B zu kommen, zumindest sobald es Kreuzungen auf einer etwas befahrenen Straße gibt...

Außerdem gibts ja auch noch den Umstand, das man 'ne erweiterte B Erlaubnis hat und ab und an mit doppeltem Gewicht fährt oder im Gelände spielt...

Ein Landwirt braucht auch keine 500PS, die Arbeit kann er auch mit 50PS erledigen


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. November 2007)

Der Landwirt hat auch teilweise dementsprechende Massen von A nach B zu transportieren.

-> Ich habe ein Unmenge von Heft-CDs, einige auch noch von 1999. Ich erinnere mich noch an eine Aufschrift "Have A N.i.c.e. Day - Das ultimative Renngefühl". In der Beziehung bin ich ein kleiner Messie. Ich kann diese armen CDs nicht einfach so entsorgen.


----------



## Hitman (10. November 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weil 50-60PS eben NICHT mehr reichen, um von A nach B zu kommen, zumindest sobald es Kreuzungen auf einer etwas befahrenen Straße gibt...
> 
> Außerdem gibts ja auch noch den Umstand, das man 'ne erweiterte B Erlaubnis hat und ab und an mit doppeltem Gewicht fährt oder im Gelände spielt...
> 
> Ein Landwirt braucht auch keine 500PS, die Arbeit kann er auch mit 50PS erledigen



Lang werden wir den Spaß dank "Klimawahn" sowieso nicht mehr haben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. November 2007)

Es besteht ja noch die Möglichkeit das Auto zu vergasen, das ganze ist auch 'Serienreif', ganz zum leidwesen der Dieselfahrer


----------



## chief_jone (10. November 2007)

also die großen fendt-traktoren haben alle auch glaub ich so um die 90PS da es da ja nicht auf den speed ankommt sondern auf die zugkraft oder so^^


----------



## Hitman (10. November 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es besteht ja noch die Möglichkeit das Auto zu vergasen, das ganze ist auch 'Serienreif', ganz zum leidwesen der Dieselfahrer




Meiner würd sogar mit Autogas laufen.
Haben schon einige umrüsten lassen.



Achja mal wieder was zum eigentlichen Thema, hab zwei Flipperautomaten, braucht auch keine Sau ......


----------



## HtPC (10. November 2007)

Mehr als zwei Bieröffner / Weinöffner

@chief_jone
Die kleinen Fendt liegen bei um die 90 PS die Großen
zwischen 124-355PS Vario 300 bis 900
Die Mähdrescher nicht unter 220PS:sm_B-]:


----------



## Düsi 800 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Tread*



warwick schrieb:


> Und an den Thread-Ersteller: Ich hab hier noch ein *h, *dass ich nicht mehr brauche. Kannst Du haben und im Titel benutzen...



Ach das ist doch überflüssig! Reine Tastaturabnützung und unbrauchbare Bits


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. November 2007)

Eine Hypothek auf meinem Haus


----------



## Düsi 800 (13. November 2007)

Wisst ihr, was mir gerade aufgefallen ist? Die Admins kümmern sich sogar um die Rechtschreibung!!! Könnt selbst nachschauen, bei diesem Thema im Titel steht jetzt plötzlich ein *h* wo vorher noch keins war. Wie in der Schule. Alle schauen auf Rechtschreibung!!!


----------



## Friday (13. November 2007)

Und nicht nur die Admins kömmern sich darum. Die Mods helfen da auch mit 

Was habe ich und brauche ich nicht?  Ärger und Stress.


----------



## darkniz (13. November 2007)

Ich hab noch ein altes Modem für den CNR-Steckplatz im Schrank liegen.


----------



## HTS (14. November 2007)

Ich hab mein letztes Geld für ein Sparschwein ausgegeben.. nur hab ich jetzt nix mehr, was ich da rein tun könnte :sm_B-]:


----------



## Jay2k1 (21. November 2007)

Verstehe nicht, dass ihr hauptsächlich über alte HW redet, ist doch langweilig, wenn jeder nur seine ausgemusten Computerteile aufzählt...

Beim Threadtitel dachte ich vielmehr an Geek-Stuff, den man nicht wirklich braucht aber einfach haben musste  Alles das, was Frauen als Männerspielzeug kategorisieren würden, was man aber nicht wirklich braucht (Also zählen meine Fenix L1D CE und mein Leatherman nicht )

Da wäre bei mir z.B. ein grüner Laserpointer. Mehr fällt mir auf Anhieb nicht ein. Den Pointer hab ich mir auch schenken lassen, sowas gehört in die Kategorie "will man haben, aber nicht kaufen".

Ich habe auch noch einen selbstumrührenden Becher, der ist allerdings sogut wie täglich in Gebrauch.


----------



## Düsi 800 (28. November 2007)

Genau so dachte ich auch! Nicht nur altes sondern Sachen, die man sich zulegt, dann aber nicht braucht!


----------



## Elkhife (28. November 2007)

Also ich hab 4 große Lautsprecher, 3 recht neue Gehäuse, eins was ich seit nem jahr baue (mit laaaaaaaaangen pausen), nen "ersatz" Schreibtisch und "ersatz" Fernsehbank, nen GeminII Cpu-Kühler. Glaub das war soweit das überschaubare. Sind noch mehrere Schuhkartons und Klappboxen voll mit Kabel und sogar Lego da^^


----------



## d00mfreak (29. November 2007)

Nen nagelneuen Zalman V900 Led und ein selbstgebautes Display für den PC, das aber durch die Wegrationalisierung des Parallel-Ports funktionslos wurde


----------



## Marbus16 (29. November 2007)

Würdest du das Display loswerden wollen?


----------



## d00mfreak (29. November 2007)

Dazu müsst ich erst gucken, wieviel ich für den Versand blechen müsste... Neupreis war 55, es hat 128x64 Px, löten musst ich selber. 
Ist das selbe (KS0108) wie im Bild, nur mit blauer HIntergrundbeleuchtung und weissen Pixel


----------



## Mantiso90 (2. Dezember 2007)

hätte noch ne Riva TNT2 und en altes 350 watt netzteil rumliegen,das schon vor sich her gammelt^^


----------



## Maggats (2. Dezember 2007)

Jay2k1 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch einen selbstumrührenden Becher, der ist allerdings sogut wie täglich in Gebrauch.



WTF?

mach ma nen foto von dem teil


ich hätt gerne ne selbstputzende wohnung


----------



## Jay2k1 (4. Dezember 2007)

Maggats schrieb:


> WTF?
> 
> mach ma nen foto von dem teil
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfXYIWPr4Es


----------



## blueman (5. Dezember 2007)

Pentium 4 1.8GHZ
40GB IDE
^^


----------



## blueman (5. Dezember 2007)

@Jay2k1

Das video funktioniert nicht!


----------



## Marbus16 (5. Dezember 2007)

@blueman: würdest beides abgeben? *g*


----------



## Jay2k1 (5. Dezember 2007)

blueman schrieb:


> @Jay2k1
> 
> Das video funktioniert nicht!



Bei mir gehts wunderbar....


----------



## Maggats (5. Dezember 2007)

Jay2k1 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfXYIWPr4Es



lol sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen *fasziniertbin*

das ding erzeugt ja nen mörderstrudel, könnte man auch als betonmischer einzetzen


----------



## Gast20140710 (13. Januar 2009)

- HP-OEM board mit massig SD-ram und 733er P3
- gigabyte blabla-board mit 2,4er P4 und 1gig **** teurem corsair-speicher

aber das beste...
(ich find leider kein bild mehr, das es das teil nich mehr gibt)

eine netzteil-dämmbox von ichbinleise.de, die man an sein NT mit 80mm-lüfter aussen dran steckt, um das furchtbare geräusch eben jenen lüfters so reduzieren


----------



## _montana (13. Januar 2009)

ich hab erziehungsberechtigte...braucht keine sau -.-


----------



## willy (13. Januar 2009)

ich hab nen stylischen USB-Tassenwärmer^^ den ersten und einzigen nutzen hat er vor 3 tagen nachts gefunden, als ich ihn als fußwärmer missbraucht hab


----------



## SilentKilla (13. Januar 2009)

Ich hab eine Nintendo DS, nutze sie aber net.


----------



## theLamer (13. Januar 2009)

> habe eine riva TNT 2 die hier schon seit jaaaaahren vor sich hingammelt


schon gebencht beim hwbot?
meine hat richtig punkte gebracht


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Januar 2009)

Ich hab ne Erkältung, brauch die aber nicht 

Ansonsten liegen hier noch etliche DDR1 Rams herum, nur will die keiner.


----------



## theLamer (13. Januar 2009)

> Ansonsten liegen hier noch etliche DDR1 Rams herum, nur will die keiner.


dito...
mit ner taktfrequenz von 66 und 100 MHz - Nostalgie


----------



## Nickles (13. Januar 2009)

Die hand verstaucht


----------



## Xrais (13. Januar 2009)

also ich habe hier ein altes DEll mainboard  , nen p4 3,4 ghz und ne sehr schlechte 6800 ,
vielleicht baue ich mir daraus irgendwann mal nen zweit rechner


----------



## maGic (13. Januar 2009)

pah ich bin schlimmer als euch
in meine schrank vergammelt:

1.) Hp NetServer E30 von 1996
2-.)HP kayak mit 2x P2-300 (workstation)
3.) HP appollo 700 mit gigatische 48MB ram undgigatische 9GB hdd (es stammt von 1993!!!)
4.) 20 HDD /davon ist 8stk. SCSI
5.) eine 486 CPU, Pentium mmX 200
6.) 6Stck. NT min 145watt max 300 watt
7 Elektro-kram (elko, widerstand, trafo, IC usw)
8 eine selbstgebaute PC (alles teile stammt von müll) Asus Cubx, celi @1,12Ghz, 512 MB ram, 30gb WD, Gefforce2GTS

noch mehr usw


----------



## speedstar (13. Januar 2009)

Einen Intel Core 2 Duo E4400, bin zu faul den bei Ebay rein zu stellen  .


----------



## Jason197666 (14. Januar 2009)

2x4096 FB DDR2-667 Server-Speicher von HP.......
Wenn ihn wer haben will....


----------



## Demcy (14. Januar 2009)

Ne Wll, Ne PS2, geschätze 14000 Sata und IDE Kabel, 3 Kartenlesegeräte und einen Sata/IDE auf USB adapter


----------



## darksplinter (14. Januar 2009)

wow willst du den ide/sata zu usb adabter zu mir schiken bzw mich schneken?


----------



## willy (14. Januar 2009)

hab ne metallrose, die ich heut inner metallwerstatt inner berufsvorbereitung gemacht hab


----------



## D!str(+)yer (14. Januar 2009)

ich würd sagen das sinnloseste was ich hab ist mein LAN-Rechner xD
Dafür das ich den vielleicht 4-5 mal im Jahr ein Wochenende brauche ist der eigentlich zu schade ^^


----------



## taks (14. Januar 2009)

das hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat auch nur 1100 Seiten 
hatte mal vor 10 Jahren 130 DM gekostet


----------



## maGic (20. Januar 2009)

eben habe ich HP appollo 9000 Serie 700 entsorgt.

Wahnsinn-Ding die über 15 Kg schwer ist.
Case hat sehr gute Qualität. Dagegen teurere Case von heute ist durchschnittlich. 

Einzige Haken:
Die ist nicht Standard-Case, sondern ein Exoten mit PA-RISC Prozessor.


Aber immer ist noch zu viele PC-Kram in meinen Kleiderschrank


----------



## Demcy (20. Januar 2009)

Herpes


----------



## caine2011 (20. Januar 2009)

mein hauptschulabschluss den ich quasi als zugabe zu meinem zeugnis 9.klasse bekommen habe(danach noch abi gemacht)


----------



## rehacomp (20. Januar 2009)

Hab 3 Drachen zu liegen, wo von denen noch keiner ein einziges mal geflogen ist.

1 Schreiblesekopf von 40?MB Festplatte wo 1ne Scheibe so groß ist wie CDs, und davon 10 gestapelt waren.

VHS-Kassetten, obwohl ich seit einigen Jahren kein Videorekorder mehr hab.

ca 50 Disketten, unteranderen mit Dos 5.0 drauf (ob die noch gehen?)


----------



## JonnyB1989 (20. Januar 2009)

Also hier liegen rum:
-XFX 8800GTS G92
-Asrock K7V4M
-AMD Athlon XP 2400+
-Asus K8N S.754
-AMD Sempron64 3000+ Boxed
- Coolermaster Aero 7 
- Noname NT mit 400 Watt
- und sonst noch ein paar Lüfter


----------



## grubsnek (20. Januar 2009)

all meine Musik Cds


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Januar 2009)

Ne neue PS2 Slim.


----------



## Fabian (20. Januar 2009)

1x schwarzen acellro S1,1x normal,2x normal(wird zu einem)
etliche Gehäuselüfter,und morgen kommen noch 4 dazu


----------



## schnudenbubs (11. März 2009)

manchmal zigarettenasche zwischen den tasten der tastatur.


----------



## ultimateje (11. März 2009)

- ein altes Mainboard
- alte Heft Cd´s
- ausgetauschte Glühbirnen


----------



## CroCop86 (11. März 2009)

Alte PC Zeitschriften
eine leere Bierkiste (ohne Flaschen) ^^
Alte Treiber cd´s
Win 95 PC
2 Alte Röhrenmonitore
&
Meine  Frau ^^


----------



## mr_sleeve (12. September 2009)

Deine Frau wird sich freuen wenn sie das ließt 

OnTopic: so ziemlich alles was halt bei mir mitten im Zimmer rumliegt (alte Schulsachen etc)


----------



## Opheliac (12. September 2009)

Meine Frau  ,Schmerzmittel von nach der Bandscheiben OP und Musi-Cds.


----------



## heartcell (12. September 2009)

ein X4 9500,
ein Q6600


----------



## Da_Frank (12. September 2009)

Hätte am Q6600 interesse


----------



## heartcell (12. September 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Hätte am Q6600 interesse


das dumme ist nur, das ich den noch ne woche habe und dann geht er weg^^


----------



## Da_Frank (12. September 2009)

heartcell schrieb:


> das dumme ist nur, das ich den noch ne woche habe und dann geht er weg^^



Wollt dir grad 400 bieten, aber gut, er ist weg.


----------



## heartcell (12. September 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Wollt dir grad 400 bieten, aber gut, er ist weg.


für 400 mach ich ne ausnahme^^


----------



## Da_Frank (12. September 2009)

heartcell schrieb:


> für 400 mach ich ne ausnahme^^



Nene, wenn er weg ist will ich dir keinen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.


----------



## heartcell (12. September 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Nene, wenn er weg ist will ich dir keinen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.


verdammt


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. September 2009)

Leute bitte net so viel OT hier

@Topic: alte Laufwerke, alte Mainboards, alte CPUs, altes Schulzeug, rosa Kathoden und viel zu viele Kartons.


----------



## heartcell (12. September 2009)

@euMelBeumel
sorry^^

aber meine schwiegermutter


----------



## Eifelsniper (13. September 2009)

heartcell schrieb:


> aber meine schwiegermutter



Hab ich auch eine 

Ansonsten ein AMILO PA1510 liegt hier rum und wird nie genutzt hab mir das mal gekauft für auf Montage DVDs zu gucken.
Kabel Stecker lüfter ohne ende.... Div. PC Gehäuse und jede menge OVPs im Keller


----------



## klyer (13. September 2009)

ohh...was man(n) doch alles noch rumliegen hat^^

-altes P4 Mobo
-haufen p2 und p3 mobos und cpu´s bis max. 500Mhz
-n altes Abit Fatality FP In9 SLI - musste weg, weils mein e6600 nich höher als 2,9 gebracht hat 
-viele kabel
-n paar alte rechner u.a. p4 2ghz auf 2,4 getaktet...
-GF 8600GTS hatte ich so für Physx mal am laufen
und vieles mehr.....

mfg
klyer


----------



## marques (10. November 2009)

Laserpointer der Papier und sonstiges zerschneiden kann, mega ding braucht aber keine sau xD

und nen ram-lüfter...sachen gibs^^

hätt gern nen lüfter für die maus vllt gehts dann schneller^^


----------



## Justin Bieber (10. November 2009)

marques schrieb:


> Laserpointer der Papier und sonstiges zerschneiden kann, mega ding braucht aber keine sau xD
> 
> und nen ram-lüfter...sachen gibs^^
> 
> hätt gern nen lüfter für die maus vllt gehts dann schneller^^




wo bekommt man diesen laserpointer??

dads teil will ich haben


----------



## marques (10. November 2009)

macht aber spaß das teil xD nur aufpassen sollte man


geh mal auf : DealExtreme: Cool Gadgets at the Right Price - Site-Wide Free Shipping (Page 1)

unter laser solltest was finden


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (10. November 2009)

jede Menge Schrott auf meiner Festplatte... Ich glaub ich muss die mal wieder fomatieren


----------



## nobbi77 (11. November 2009)

Blähungen......


----------



## JC88 (11. November 2009)

n Stapel Orginalverpackungen aufm schrank...der biegt sich schon durch


----------



## Gast20141127 (11. November 2009)

ca 10 Kabel vom CD auf die Soundkarte,
jede Menge ATA33/FDD Kabel
3 kaputte MoBos
2 kaputte XP-Athlons
div. Netzteile, Grakas, Floppys,

aber solange noch Platz in der Schachtel ist wird nichts weggeworfen !
Da wären dann noch meine HDD mit jeder Menge Daten die keiner braucht,
und die darum jetzt einem Model mit 1,5TB weichen muss 
und dann wahrscheinlich auch in besagte Schachtel wandert.
Oder sie komt in eines der beiden externen IDE-Gehäuse
die ebenfalls in besagter Schachtel ihr Dasein fristen.
Achja, für eins hab ich kein Netzteil mehr....

Und dann wäre da noch die Verpackung für Win7pro.
Aber die ist wenigstens dekorativ........


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (11. November 2009)

gerade wieder 2 geschrottete Festplatten gefunden...


----------



## Der Maniac (11. November 2009)

Schulsachen.... In dem Laden schreiben wir eh nix auf, bekommen immer alles auf Zettel kopiert o.O


----------



## apfeldavid (11. Juni 2015)

eine voodoo1 mit rechnung 

btw:
wann darf ich in den Markplatz?
Um den Marktplatz einsehen und nutzen zu können, musst du mindestens 60 Tage registriert sein und 100 gezählte Beiträge verfasst haben.
ist doch schon erfüllt...


----------



## taks (12. Juni 2015)

apfeldavid schrieb:


> eine voodoo1 mit rechnung
> 
> btw:
> wann darf ich in den Markplatz?
> ...



Respekt, einen 6 Jahre alten Thread auszugraben -.-

PS: Marktplatz wird nicht instant frei geschaltet. Kann ein bisschen dauern.


----------



## T-Drive (17. Juni 2015)

3  XP-Rechner
1Teleskop 90x1200
1 BW Zelt
1 Dekupiersäge
2-3 Analoge Spiegelreflex Kameras
100  (von ehemals 800 geerbten Zinnsoldaten


----------



## slater0803 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Der "Was ich nicht brauche aber habe" Tread*

1 netbook was nur noch rumliegt
Zig Gehäuselüfter von verschiedenen Marken
Nen CPU Lüfter vom scythe weil wegen Umbau XD
Dann hatte ich ne ps4 für 2 Monate wo ich nur ein paar Tage gezockt habe und dann aber gewinnbringend an nen freund verkauft habe ^^bin halt doch kein Konsolenensch
Naja und mein PC läuft max 3-5 Stunden die Woche, ich finds eher cooler dran rumzubasteln ^^
Und dann hab ich noch alle Kartons von meinen PC teilen unterm Bett liegen ^^ in einem ist sogar noch ein Netzteil ^^ tthermalcrap Berlin 530w 🙈


----------



## Niza (17. Juni 2015)

Ein paar alte AT-Netzteile.
Ein paar alte 5.1 Boxen fliegen hier noch rum (Subwoofer war Damals defekt).
Und ein paar alte PCI Karten und CPUs.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juni 2015)

Quasi fast jedes BS von MS in mehrfacher Ausführung, aber mein sinnlosester Artikel sind Krawatten


----------

